# Eyelash mites? Yes, you do have them *Gross Stuff Ahead, Read at Your Own Risk!*



## blueangel1023 (Jun 17, 2009)

Did you know that most people have eyelash mites?

These mites live heads-in in your eyelash follicle, feeding on sebaceous excretion and dead skin cells. They come out to the skin surface at night to mate and return to the follicle to LAY THEIR EGGS! The eggs hatch and *tada!* you got babies and the population of eyelash mites you are host to increases exponentially.

Andâ€¦ hereâ€™s what they look like! Thatâ€™s their heiny you see as their faces are buried into your follicle, feeding away. The big thing is the eyelash.







Demodex folliculorum, or the demodicid, is a tiny mite, less than 0.4 mm long, that lives in your pores and hair follicles, usually on the nose, forehead, cheek, and chin, and often in the roots of your eyelashes. (A follicle is the pore from which a hair grows).

Demodicids have a wormlike appearance, with legs that are mere stumps. People with oily skin, or those who use cosmetics heavily and don't wash thoroughly, have the heaviest infestations ... but most adults carry a few demodicids. Inflammation and infection often result when large numbers of these mites congregate in a single follicle.

An individual female may lay up to 25 eggs in a single follicle, and as the mites grow, they become tightly packed. When mature, the mites leave the follicle, mate, and find a new follicle in which to lay their eggs. The whole cycle takes between 14 to 18 days.

The mites have tiny claws, and needlelike mouthparts for eating skin cells. Their bodies are layered with scales, which help them anchor themselves in the follicle.

And donâ€™t bother scrubbing your eyes out tonight when you shower. Almost nothing gets them out. But washing your closed eyes with baby shampoo helps keep their numbers down.

Experts say that they do no harm except that if too many are in one follicle, that eyelash will come loose and fall out easily. In fact, some say that eyelash mites and you exist in a symbiotic relationship in that they actually eat your waste material, thus cleaning you up. Maybe theyâ€™re trying to say that if you didnâ€™t have eyelash mites, youâ€™d have greasy and dandruffy eyelashes.

Also, small comfort: Eyelash mites are so efficient that they eat but do not has excretory exits and thus there is no eyelash mite poop falling into your eyes.

If you think you are safe, youâ€™re not! MOST people have them.

If you use eyeliner and mascara, you most definitely have more of them!

If you donâ€™t wash off your eyeliner and mascara well, you probably already have an infestation.

Thank you for your attention to this public safety announcement. We wish you a peaceful nightâ€™s sleep!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 17, 2009)

LOL! Thanks a lot, Angie!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 17, 2009)

I guess you had to scare other people too! Im already paranoid about allergies. I just tossed out my mascara because ive had it long enough. lol


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yea, I just tossed out my mascara that I had used for quite some time after reading this article online...lol


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 17, 2009)

Eww, I just two eyelashes fall out two days ago... I feel so dirty now lol


----------



## Darla (Jun 17, 2009)

would a strong suction like from a vacuum cleaner help? jk i can just people doing that!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 17, 2009)

Im considering putting my hepa-vac to my face....thanks Angie!!


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 17, 2009)

Ummm.....Thanks.


----------



## MoonShimmer (Jun 17, 2009)

Hehe, I saw something on TV about this not so long ago, still grosses me out tho!


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome! Not... lol! Thanks Ang!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 17, 2009)

Ouch ! Yuck, yuck ! Guess that's what it means, living in symbiosis with nature.


----------



## bia910 (Jun 17, 2009)

my skin is crawling right now im so grossed out


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ummm. Those mites are there for a reason, honestly! Also, everyone has them, not 'most' people like this article states. There's nothing grose about it at all, they protect and look after our eyes.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ummm. Those mites are there for a reason, honestly! Also, everyone has them, not 'most' people like this article states. There's nothing grose about it at all, they protect and look after our eyes. How are they protective? if they are then I guess id be less grossed out. lol


----------



## dgint608 (Jun 17, 2009)

well, thats great.

totally freaked me out!


----------



## Karren (Jun 18, 2009)

I have some Ortho Bug-B-Gone in the garage???


----------



## Annelle (Jun 18, 2009)

I have eyelashes that fall out all the time. Ick! now I don't know if it's just due to eye rubbing or this now. gross @[email protected]


----------



## magosienne (Jun 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ummm. Those mites are there for a reason, honestly! Also, everyone has them, not 'most' people like this article states. There's nothing grose about it at all, they protect and look after our eyes. Actually, now that i think of it, it's kind of cool. After all, we harbor bacteria in our digestive track too.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 18, 2009)

LMAOOOOO, Yeah thanks Angie! HEHE

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL! Thanks a lot, Angie!


----------



## britney54 (Jun 19, 2009)

I read about this a while ago too. It grossed me out!


----------



## Wism (Sep 17, 2009)

uUUgggggggggrkejlrkjkarjrrrarrraaaa!!.......some weird swirm that came out of me when I read this....


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow... thanks Angie...


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 17, 2009)

ROFL @ all the responses. Once again, one of those hideous things that we all have and can do very little about. Thanks for the unexpected awareness hehe

*bats her mites at everyone*


----------



## Chaeli (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok. No more lickie brows and faces for me!


----------

